# Scott Biaxial MTB - any good as 1st step to MTB? URGENT



## Olduser1 (24 Aug 2011)

Hi Just completed the sale of my 5 bike collection - need to know is a well used Scott Biaxial MTB a good start to MTB >?
spec inc shimano dereo etc

You are proving feedback / comments to a 61 year old who cycles every day.

Quick responses needed


----------

